# A few newbie questions.



## Lorgakor (Dec 22, 2004)

I am very excited to finally have a reason to post in this forum! I have been a lurker since September. I am going to be getting my first T very soon, hopefully this week. I will be getting a Rosie that I feel needs rescuing from a local pet store where I went to buy a house for my new T, and probably a Brachypelma species from a local breeder. I'm thinking probably smithi.  My questions are,

1. Where do you guys buy coconut fibre? At pet stores?
2. In the care sheet sticky on Rosie's, it says to feed them a few crickets every two or three weeks. But on the forum I see that some people feed their T's several times a week. Any advice about this? For Rosies and smithi's. 
3. Is a terra cotta pot on its side a good hide for these two? In separate cages of course!
4. Should I worry about them being able to see the natural light so they know when it is night and day?
5. Is $40cad too much for a six legged three or so inch Rosie?

Thank you all in advance for any advice you can give me. I am excited to meet my new pets. Thank you all for the informative reading and fabulous pictures that I have been enjoying for months. Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Schlyne (Dec 22, 2004)

I buy coconut fibre (or coir) at the local chain petstores.  Either it's bed a beast or something by exoterra.  It's sold as expandable substrate.

You could also get it online, but you're in British Columbia, so I have no idea how well that work for you.

I don't think I'd pay that much for a 6 legged T.  I don't know how that compares to US dollars though.


----------



## becca81 (Dec 22, 2004)

Welcome to the hobby!

Many people deal differently with their Ts.  Some people feed every few weeks to every month, and others feed 2-3 times per week.  It's been said that the more you feed your T, the faster it will grow, although I'm not sure how scientifically sound this statement is.

Terra Cotta pot is perfectly fine for a hide for both of these.

I use peat moss/vermaculite (50/50) substrate and it works fine.  It was very cheap at Home Depot.

As for cost, I think a fair price for a _G. rosea_ is usually about $10 - $15 USD.  If it is sexed, a female will usually cost a little more.  I paid $12.99 USD at a PetCo for mine.  It was about 3-4 inches and no problems.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Windchaser (Dec 22, 2004)

*Some answers to your questions*

First, welcome to the fold. As most everyone here, I am sure you will enjoy your new hobby and will quickly become addicted to it.



			
				Lorgakor said:
			
		

> 1. Where do you guys buy coconut fibre? At pet stores?


I can't give you an answer regarding coconut fibre, but I use peat moss exclusively. It is dirt cheap (pun intended), especially when you buy it in 2.2 cubic foot blocks. It is relatively mold and fungus resistent and it retains moisture well. You may want to consider peat as an alternative.




			
				Lorgakor said:
			
		

> 2. In the care sheet sticky on Rosie's, it says to feed them a few crickets every two or three weeks. But on the forum I see that some people feed their T's several times a week. Any advice about this? For Rosies and smithi's.


Personally, I think feeding them less is better. There have been several studies over the years that have shown that eating less prolongs life. Various labs studying longevity have shown this is studies using rats, dogs, mice and spiders. I feed mine at most a couple of crickets a week. Usually, I go on a two week schedule.



			
				Lorgakor said:
			
		

> 3. Is a terra cotta pot on its side a good hide for these two? In separate cages of course!


These certainly are good choices. I have the half logs in a few of my enclosures and flower pots in the others. I haven't seen my T's rejecting the flower pots. As a matter of fact, my C. fasciatum closed off most of the opening to the flower pot and now has just a small hole for an opening. She At times she will stay outside, others she like to hide in the pot.




			
				Lorgakor said:
			
		

> 4. Should I worry about them being able to see the natural light so they know when it is night and day?


You certainly don't want them in direct sunlight. However, it is probably best that they are at least exposed to the natural light in a room rather than put in a room without any natural light source.




			
				Lorgakor said:
			
		

> 5. Is $40cad too much for a six legged three or so inch Rosie?
> 
> Thank you all in advance for any advice you can give me. I am excited to meet my new pets. Thank you all for the informative reading and fabulous pictures that I have been enjoying for months. Merry Christmas!!


Sorry, I can't help you on that last one as I don't follow the Canadian taratula market. However, that seems a little high for a Rosie. In the states, $10, or even less, for an adult G. rosea is the norm.

Enjoy your Holidays!


----------



## Sheri (Dec 22, 2004)

Average price here is about $32.99. (this is before you feed your federal and provincial criminals of course).
You should be able to offer them $20 for a spider in that condition.
I wouldn't pay more.

Welcome!


----------



## Washout (Dec 22, 2004)

Wow you guys have expensive rosies. I got my first one for 13usd and the next 3 for $4 each, all adult females.


I keep my T's on peat with some fake plants for a hide. They all seem to be pretty happy with the arangement and eat and moult normally. I have a T room that I keep at 80 degrees and 40% humidity.


----------



## moricollins (Dec 22, 2004)

I see G. rosea's for 20$ (or less) here all the time.  As far as feeding, my G. rosea rarely eats, only for the 2 weeks after a moult does she eat, then it's about 3-4 months with virtually no eating.

I too use peat moss, but cocunut coir is a decent substrate IME.  I used to use it until my collection grew to the point where it wasn't economical anymore.

Hope this helps
Mori


----------



## Windchaser (Dec 22, 2004)

Washout said:
			
		

> Wow you guys have expensive rosies. I got my first one for 13usd and the next 3 for $4 each, all adult females.


As I mentioned on a couple of other threads, I got my first Rosie from Petco for $13.00 USD and the next 206 for nothing. My Rosie was gravid when I got her.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lorgakor (Dec 22, 2004)

Thank you all for your welcome and your replies!

I think I'll go with a peat moss/vermculite mix. As for the Rosie, it is missing both the front legs. I figured $40 was too high, even if it had all its legs! I'd really like to save the little guy/gal though. I keep seeing those little sad eyes! (I know, it can't really be sad!) I'll offer them $20 and see if they take it. It is in such a tiny cage with only a semi-wet sponge. It has barely any room to turn around. I asked the guy if he knew the sex, he picked up the cage, looked at it for a second and then told me it was a female. Riiiiiiiight. Oh well. 

How many molts does it usually take for legs to regenerate?


----------



## Fenris (Dec 22, 2004)

Lorgakor said:
			
		

> Thank you all for your welcome and your replies!
> 
> I think I'll go with a peat moss/vermculite mix. As for the Rosie, it is missing both the front legs. I figured $40 was too high, even if it had all its legs! I'd really like to save the little guy/gal though. I keep seeing those little sad eyes! (I know, it can't really be sad!) I'll offer them $20 and see if they take it. It is in such a tiny cage with only a semi-wet sponge. It has barely any room to turn around. I asked the guy if he knew the sex, he picked up the cage, looked at it for a second and then told me it was a female. Riiiiiiiight. Oh well.
> 
> How many molts does it usually take for legs to regenerate?


That guy was full of BS.  First thing, get that sponge out of there.  

I have a Rosie that was missing on leg and another leg appeared to be broken.  After the first molt the broken leg was healed and the missing leg was nearly complete.  One molt later and everything was fine.  Well, except him being a mature male!! :wall:


----------



## Vanan (Dec 22, 2004)

Being from BC, I'm assuming you're referring to a pet store price (doh!). $40 is the norm but not for damaged good. Just tell him that people buy spiders for being 8-legged and that it's not gonna grow back it's legs!  PM me to the location of this pet store if you're in the Lower Mainland. Lived there for a few years and I'm familiar with most of the pet store owners.

As for the other questions, I can only answer the one on coir. Used it for a brief period until it got too expensive (use peat moss now) and my only problem with it was that it tends to mould easily. Well more so than peat moss. Hit up a nursery or even your local Wal-Mart and visit their plant section, should be able to find a decent sized bale (not them lil bag with added plant food in it) at a good price.

If you're losing sleep over this rosy, I say go for it and try talking him down on the price. If not, leave it as it would only be more incentive for the pet store owner to bring in more T's, only to abuse and neglect them.

P.S. Fenris, Quorthon RULES!!!


----------



## JJJoshua (Dec 22, 2004)

$13 for rosies here. And if its only got six legs atleast tell him you'll only pay 6/8 the price he's offering. I use coconut fibre for some T's and Peat for some others. Never had any problems with either, although peat seems better for burrowing species. My t's never get natural light, when I wake up I just turn on a lamp in my room and go to school, and when I go to bed I turn it off. I try to give them some concept of day and night to go by.


----------



## Sandra (Dec 22, 2004)

Welcome to you Lorgakor! 

A side note, a store here in Ont. is asking $60 Cdn.(!!) for a full grown female Rosie.  She looks fantastic, mind you, but....!!!!   Oh - it includes the Kritter Keeper. What a deal! LOLOL


----------



## Lorgakor (Dec 23, 2004)

Thank you everyone for your responses!
I have a new set of questions though. I went to a local 'breeder' tonight and ended up bringing home a B. smithi sling! It is about 1 1/4". I wanted a bigger one, but this was the only T he had that was  suitable for a beginner. I took it home in a tupperware container that measures about 8" long by 5" wide and 2" deep. I think it has potting soil/peat moss substrate about an inch deep. He told me it molted about two weeks ago. So here are my questions.

1. Should I put a water dish in with it? Or should I just mist the cage for moisture?
2. Should I wait a few days to feed it? Or more like a week? 
3. How often do they molt when they are this young?
4. Should I feed it on the same kind of schedule as an adult? 

Any other advice you guys can give me would be most appreciated. I'm still going to get the Rosie too!!


----------



## Schlyne (Dec 23, 2004)

I'd acutally put it in something a little bit smaller.  I would think a 1 1/4" sling might have problems finding it's food in something that is 8" by 5".  

I'd give it a water dish, you never know how thirsty they get sometimes.


----------



## cdxrd (Dec 23, 2004)

Really wish I knew where you guys buy these rosies for $10 in the states...  :wall:   $25 seems more the average, at least in the northwest..


----------



## Arachnobrian (Dec 23, 2004)

*$40 CAD for a 6 legged rosie......hmmmmmm*

Here in Ottawa Rosie's go for about $24.99 to $29.99, for a healthy juvi, or sub-adult. Sometimes on sale for $19.99 at local petstores. If this is your first maybe consider a heathier "T" to avoid some disapointment. 

$40.00 is way to much, how much was this store going to soak you for a B. smithi??

Just my two cents...........

By the way I think there is a guy in Calgary, Red Deer I think, who may be able to ship to B.C quickly.


----------



## Lorgakor (Dec 23, 2004)

I bought the smithi sling from a private dealer for $100.00cad. It is missing one leg. I think I paid too much! It is my first one and I hope it does okay. So you don't think it is a good idea to get the Rosie? I was thinking of offering them $20.00 for it. Do you know a web site for the person in Red Deer? 

Also, I was wondering what size container is good for a 1 1/4" sling? Do they need a hide and a water dish at that age? And how often do smithi's molt at that age? It molted two weeks ago according to the guy I bought it from. I haven't tried feeding it yet, but I did put water in with it.


----------



## Darryl Albers (Dec 23, 2004)

G.ROSEA .  what a wonderfull nature they have . 
as with all my tarantulas i have been variating their supply of food lately .
i ration them for a few days or a week , then feed them for a couple of days then miss one or two . no routine just like nature . :razz:


----------



## Vanan (Dec 23, 2004)

The only guy I know in Red Deer dealing in T's is Walter Pacholko of Mice and Things (www.miceandthings.com) but he doesn't have any adult rosies only slings (probably only 2nd instar). Walter used to sell juvi-adult rosies at $20/ea. Got my first from him.

Try talking Robert (or wassit Albert) down on his price. I think anything from $15-$30 for an adult rosy is reasonable, this side of Canada.


----------



## Arachnobrian (Dec 23, 2004)

*Breeder in Western Canada*

Check "Spiders Calgary" in your internet search engine. This site has all kinds of useful information regarding care and Canadian suppliers.

I think the guy in Red Deer is DAN CADSAND at exaiver@hotmail.com, more information can be found on that website above. I have never ordered from him due to risk of shipping such a long distance, and found closer sources. 

I paid $60.00 CAD for a 1" B. smithi in perfect health in April 2004, so yes I do believe $100.00 is a little steep for one missing a leg. However on the upside I recently seen one at a local pet store at about 2" for $250.00 CAD.

My B. smithi grew from about 1" in April 2004. to approx. 4" now in December 2004. and has an upcoming moult in about a week or two.

Here is the growth rate of my little B. smithi and cricket consumtion.
Crickets consumed to first moult – 7 (1 ½”) 05-21-04.
Crickets consumed to second moult – 17 (1 ¾”) 06-24-04.
Crickets consumed to third moult – 22 (2 ¼”) 08-09-04.
Crickets consumed to forth moult – 22 (3”) & 1 Wax worm 09-27-04.
Crickets consumed to fifth moult – 48 (4")& 2 Wax worms & 3 Mealworms

If your that attached to the six legged Rosie, offer the guy $10.00 and no more, as it is the front legs missing it may have difficulty eating, not sure, but I think it would limit it's abilities.

Best of luck on your new interest


----------



## Arachnobrian (Dec 23, 2004)

My cut and paste obviously did not work to well.

But this should give you an idea of growth rate, and food consumed prior to moult.


----------



## Vanan (Dec 23, 2004)

Aah good ol One Armed Dan. Although last I spoke with him at the Red Deer show this year he said he's getting out of breeding and going on a long vacation since he got his compensation. Great guy and I wish he's changed his mind. He still may have some left for sale.


----------



## Arachnobrian (Dec 24, 2004)

The last I spoke to Dan was in April 2004. He was still listed in the "Spiders Calgary" updated website so I had figured he was still going strong. If not sorry for misleading info.

Another great source would be "Tarantula Canada", but you may have to wait for spring as he more than likely will not ship in the colder months.


----------



## Lorgakor (Dec 24, 2004)

So I went back to the pet store (I needed crickets for the sling anyway) and I asked about the six legged Rosie and the price. They proceeded to tell me that it has eight legs. I said "no, those are pedipalps." They are so stupid. Then I tried to tell them that the sponges are bad and he old me that they can't drink out of a dish. Anyway, they have two there now and wouldn't give me enough of a deal so I didn't buy it. 
But I love my little B. smithi sling. It hasn't eaten yet, but it has moved around more in its new smaller home. It is so cute! Okay, I'm mental! I hope it eats soon. If it refused a small cricket yesterday, should I wait another day to try again or try again today?

Oh yeah, I typed in spiders calgary in yahoo, but all I got was The Tarantula Keepers Guide website.


----------



## Vanan (Dec 24, 2004)

Try again once more, if your sling refuses, it might be cos it's in premoult. Wait a week a see if it moults. Sounds like you're really enjoying our lil one.


----------



## twigtwig (Apr 23, 2009)

Vanan said:


> Try again once more, if your sling refuses, it might be cos it's in premoult. Wait a week a see if it moults. Sounds like you're really enjoying our lil one.


my 2inch L.Para is now on its 3rd day post-molt. How many days will it take to feed again?


----------



## wedge07 (Apr 23, 2009)

This thread is 5 years old twigtwig.  I don't think they are going to reply.


----------



## twigtwig (Apr 23, 2009)

wedge07 said:


> This thread is 5 years old twigtwig.  I don't think they are going to reply.


do you the answer to my question? lol


----------



## spiderfield (Apr 24, 2009)

twigtwig said:


> my 2inch L.Para is now on its 3rd day post-molt. How many days will it take to feed again?


Man, I was reading this thread up to the end and finally looked at the date...dude its old, haha!

Pare, I usually give my Ts at that size about a week post-molt before I try feeding them.  if you happen to catch a glimpse at their fangs and they're hardened black, then you can most likely feed them. you could also just toss in a cricket, or whatever your feeding them, and see if they go for it. but in general i'd say wait at least a week, if only to be on the safe side.


----------



## wedge07 (Apr 25, 2009)

I normally wait at least a week to feed any T after a molt.  Other than that if feed my slings every 3 days and my juvies - adults once a week.


----------



## Sathane (Apr 25, 2009)

I haven't read this entire thread so I apologize in advance if this has already been said.

I use cocofibre almost exclusively for my collection.  I used to purchase the bricks at the LPS for about $8 each until I found the same stuff at Canadian Tire for $4 for a brick 3 times the size.  The CT stuff is called 'Soil Block' and is a mixture of cocofibre and peat.  Make sure you get the Soil Block and not the Orchid Block which is nearly the same but has coco chips in it.

As for the $40 price take on your less than complete G. rosea - That's way too much.  The LPS around here sells 8 legged Rosies for $29.99.


----------



## Sathane (Apr 25, 2009)

LOL.  I didn't even realize this until I just read this post.  Bah!



wedge07 said:


> This thread is 5 years old twigtwig.  I don't think they are going to reply.


----------



## Sathane (Apr 25, 2009)

It varies.  For my small slings, I wait a few days offer food.  Anything 2" - 4", I wait a week.  Anything bigger I wait a little more than a week to two weeks.  I don't feel that I absolutely have to feed on a preset schedule if their abdomen is still chubby.

Also keep in mind that sometimes a T will have a postmolt fast.  I have a X. Immannis sling that didn't eat for 2 weeks after molt even though it was hardened up long before.  



twigtwig said:


> my 2inch L.Para is now on its 3rd day post-molt. How many days will it take to feed again?


----------



## AlexRC (Jan 10, 2011)

Great thread, everyone seems very helpful.  There's not much to add to this, I I don't need to ask or answer anything.


----------



## ElfDa (May 24, 2011)

Lorgakor said:


> I'd really like to save the little guy/gal though. I keep seeing those little sad eyes!


i'd recommend the law of vertibrates here: don't try to rescue a sick animal from a pet store. It often ends in heart ache, and only encourages the pet store to go on selling and abusing animals.


----------



## Lorgakor (May 24, 2011)

Thank you for the advice, but as you can see this thread is rather old.


----------

